# Hey All



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Howdy, I've stumbled upon these forums and am gonna give it a shot.

Most of you probably know me from other boards and lists... Imax on most boards and simply known as 'I' on the L, TI and Howl2K lists.

So yeah, I dig the VBulletin software, so I might just stick around...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ian. How's the Halloween Wiki Doing?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi Imax, nice to meet you!....hey, _I _ like to scare the urine out of teenie-bopper brats and cocky momma's-boy jerks!!! Nice website.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

hey there Imax, glad your here, but don't take your hat off we're moving.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Imax.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey welcome to the street. I love those pictures. That was awesome.

Oh, don't show Dr. M your website on controllers. He is a freak when it comes to animating. He would animated the toliet if he could.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, imax!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes Ian, welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Imax - Welcome to the Street/Forum! Awesome pictures. Must keep sharing with us.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Imax, and welcome!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Good to meet you Imax


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Imax, stay and enjoy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There are so many new people now-a-days that I think Zombie needs to get everyone name tags. LOL.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

imax said:


> Howdy, I've stumbled upon these forums and am gonna give it a shot.
> 
> Most of you probably know me from other boards and lists... Imax on most boards and simply known as 'I' on the L, TI and Howl2K lists.


And a few other names to boot! Howdy and welcome "I" (aka "imax", aka - - - awww to heck with it! lol) Good to see you here.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, all!

I had a hell of a time finding my way back. Apparently, I can't spell very well, and to top it off, the site moved!

Oh well, I'm here again.

The Wiki's floating around. Haven't touched it for a while, been really wrapped up in the haunt. I've been contiplating nixing the entire project, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Never mind the name tags, we want toe tags!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello imax and welcome!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Welcome to our creep show ​*


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! I would love to go thru' your haunt, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, most of us are friendly here, some are a little creepy, but nobody is out right dangerous. Just dont put your fingers through the bars of the cages.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> but nobody is out right dangerous.


Hey now, speak for yourself!


----------

